# Bridlewood Equestrian center



## Zairia (Jul 1, 2011)

I am moving to Flower Mound, Texas next year. I was just curious about Bridlewood equestrian center and if there were any more good boarding facilities near flower mound


----------



## knaskedov (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello Zairia, I live in Flower Mound and board my horse in Copper Canyon with Cross Timbers Arabians, don't know much about Bridlewood. There are plenty of boarding stables in the area, for all disciplines, but most of them are pretty high end and pricey. I was looking for pasture board and am really happy with where JT's at, but I don't think they are taking on any more boarders at this time. Of course, this may change by next year..


----------



## Zairia (Jul 1, 2011)

Yah i heard that they r pretty pricey. Now how much is your board rate a month?


----------



## knaskedov (Jul 24, 2008)

I pay $375 for full care pasture board, we are near trails and can use the indoor arena and round pen.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Bridlewood is a very nice hunter/jumper facility. There are tons of facilities in the area (including mine hint hint) so you shouldn't have any problems finding one to suit your needs. If you let me know what you are looking for and what you're budget is I can make recommendations ) just PM or email me.


----------



## Zairia (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol thank you for replying starline stablesis your place an all rounder or a hunter/jumer etc. i currently ride western but i was thinking about getting started in hunter/jumper.And is Bridlewood a hunter/ jumper only or can you also ride western there?


----------

